# [bash] como conocer usuario que modifico un archivo?

## upszot

hola

   tal como lo dice el titulo... alguien conoce algun comando que te muestre el nombre del usuario que modifico por ultima vez un archivo??

el comando "stat" me muestra la fecha/hora de la ultima modificacion... pero yo necesito saber quien lo modifico...

saludos

----------

## tomk

Se puede usar stat para esto:

```
stat -c %U archivo
```

----------

## upszot

 *tomk wrote:*   

> Se puede usar stat para esto:
> 
> ```
> stat -c %U archivo
> ```
> ...

 

Hola... 

   No con %U muestra el owner del archivo...

 *Quote:*   

>   %U     User name of owner
> 
>        %u     User ID of owner 

 

recien hice una prueba que confirma esto...

cree un archivo  "-rwxrwxrwx  1 xxxx xxxx  1242 Jul  2 14:45 prueba.txt"

le di permisos 777 al archivo

y edite el archivo con un usuario zzz

ejecute "stat -c %U archivo" y me mostro "xxxx" como salida.... cuando lo que quiero que me devuelva es "zzz" (que es el ultimo que lo modifico)

alguna otra idea?

----------

## i92guboj

Esa información no se guarda entre los metadatos en un sistema de ficheros tipo POSIX típico. Traducido, el usuario que hace la última modificación no se guarda junto con el resto de atributos de un fichero. A lo más que puedes aspirar es a encontrar información relacionada entre los logs o el historial de shell de cada usuario ($HISTFILE). Esto es, suponiendo que no esté corriendo ningún tipo de monitor de ficheros que registre ese tipo de información de forma separada.

----------

## upszot

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Esa información no se guarda entre los metadatos en un sistema de ficheros tipo POSIX típico. Traducido, el usuario que hace la última modificación no se guarda junto con el resto de atributos de un fichero. A lo más que puedes aspirar es a encontrar información relacionada entre los logs o el historial de shell de cada usuario ($HISTFILE). Esto es, suponiendo que no esté corriendo ningún tipo de monitor de ficheros que registre ese tipo de información de forma separada.

 

Hola conoces alguno de estos monitores que comentas, para hacer la registracion de estos temas?

----------

## i92guboj

Creo (y subrayo el "creo") que sys-process/audit tiene esta capacidad. 

Nunca lo he usado personalmente.

----------

